

Microsoft is giving away free Galileo Dev kits - anonymous_hippo
https://www.windowsondevices.com/

======
lalwanivikas
Nowhere they have mentioned 'free'.

~~~
LeonidasXIV
They also didn't mention any cost and just asked for the shipping address.

